# Best Perches For a Ringneck Dove?



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Hallo again! Aaa, I've got a quick question. What are the best/most recommended perches for ringneck doves? And how many do they need? Some people say they only need 1 or 2, a round and a flat. Any help would be appreciated! I know it's kind of a basic question, but I just want to double check.


----------



## elizaisling (Mar 28, 2012)

Get the thickest perches you can find - I use perches intended for parrots because it gives them a flatter surface, which doves prefer. I use a variety - I had a custom thick birch branch perch made, and I also use other wood and rope perches.

I would say the number of perches would depend on the size of the cage. I have five perches in my cage, but mine is a very large flight cage so you may find you don't need as many.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, thank you!!


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

*perches*

Natural branches are the best.

I use go out and collect some... free and easy!!! They like thicker ones to rest on. You want to give them room to fly so don't add more than 2 perches in the normal size cage. 

Replace the perches each week or so as they get dried out and hard.. soft ones are better for their feet.


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Alright thanks! I actually just went out the other day to grab some sticks from a dead tree in the yard, gonna make a very diluted bleach solution and clean them off.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

*branches*



Taubee said:


> Alright thanks! I actually just went out the other day to grab some sticks from a dead tree in the yard, gonna make a very diluted bleach solution and clean them off.


That is a good idea, but I have to say, I have never had any problems from branches and sticks I got from the trees. I have used them more than 15 years for all my big collection of birds. I never washed them when I got them... 

I just would always make sure they looked clean, had no bird poops on them, had no dampness or mold / mushrooms etc.


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, ok! Thanks again!


----------

